# 20 Celebs and Their Adopted Pups



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

You know what I love about most of these hollywood dogs?... is that they are medium-larger in size!!! Sure a few of them have little 'pocket' dogs but they all generally have a medium+ sized dog  I love that! They're all so cute.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I love that they show a pic of Charlize Theron carrying a bag of dog poop! Now that is a real dog owner!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> *2. Baylor (Adopted by Selena Gomez & Justin Bieber) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin's dad lives in Winnipeg and Selena had a concert here. They adopted Baylor at D’Arcy’s Animal Rescue Centre in Winnipeg at that time.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Dang, I wish I could remember who was on Ellen Degeneres' show that had adopted a couple of Pit Bulls.


----------

